# Utilizar Fuente 12v DC para aparato que se alimenta a 12v AC



## cazorla2323 (Abr 24, 2007)

Muy buenas!!

quisiera comentarle una duda haber si me pudieran dar su consejo,

¿ podria alimentar a un pedal de efectos para guitarra que se alimenta a 12 voltios de corriente continua, con una fuente de 12 voltios de corriente alterna?

Aparentemente lo he conectado y FUNCIONA, pero solo lo he probado unos segundos, podria pasarle algo al aparato? ¿o quizas la fuente sea la que sufra y llegue a dejar de funcionar?

Bueno muchas gracias de antemano

Un saludo al foro!!!


----------



## jona (Abr 24, 2007)

amigo no puedes hacer eso.
la corriente continua es una cosa. y la alterna otra. son dos cosas distintas.
si tu pedal se alimenta de corriente continua,debes darle ese tipo de señal,toma tu fuente de alterna y segun la corriente y tension.
puente de diodos y capacitor,ya tendras tu continua.
ahora si vos decis q te anduvo,quizas el pedal tenga escrito alguna letra q permita cc o ac.


----------



## cazorla2323 (Abr 24, 2007)

Jona muchas gracias por contestar, pero es al revés es decir, el pedal necesita alterna y yo le estoy metiendo continua,  en mi caso el pedal funciona con alterna y yo lo probé con continua, ya digo funciona perfectamente, pero solo lo dejé unos instantes

Claro llevas razon, por supùesto si un aparato necesita alterna especificado por el fabricante, habrá que meterle alterna, pero como me dió por probar a  meterle continua y funcionó queria saber que efectos puede pasar, tanto al pedal como a la fuente.

gracias de nuevo. Un saludo!!


----------



## jona (Abr 24, 2007)

hola 
si es asi,metele el transformadorr tranquilamente.
pues dentro de el pedal ya habria un rectificador de cc,y si le mandas cc no pasa nada,por eso provaste y no se rompio nada.
recorda respetar tensiones y corriente.


----------



## Memphis (Abr 24, 2007)

a la fuente seguramente nada... al pedal... puedes cargartelo... lo que me extraña es que digas que funciono... estas seguro que el pedal no es de cc?


----------



## jona (Abr 24, 2007)

MENPHIS.
pide un transformador de alterna,y adentro de el pedal hay algun rectificador para hacerla cc.
si vos le mandas ya continua se supone q obvias la etapa de continua q seria lo mismo.
por eso no se quemo.
seria distinto si le piden cc y el le manda alterna.


----------



## cazorla2323 (Abr 24, 2007)

Jona: en cuanto a respetar voltage te refieres, a la polaridad no? 

Memphis: si si el pedal funciona bien, es mas acabo de probarlo de nuevo y funciona prefectamente

porque podria quemarse? 

Gracias a ambos!!

EDITADO: Se me olvidaba, el pedal no dice nada de CC, solo AC


----------



## jona (Abr 24, 2007)

me refiero a q si te pide 12v por 3 amp
debes de mandarle esa tension y esa corriente si le mas mas tension podes quemar el pedal.
esa tension q coloque fue como ejemplo.
y debes de respetar la polaridad + y -.
y decime se escucha bien o no?


----------



## Memphis (Abr 24, 2007)

jona dijo:
			
		

> MENPHIS.
> pide un transformador de alterna,y adentro de el pedal hay algun rectificador para hacerla cc.
> si vos le mandas ya continua se supone q obvias la etapa de continua q seria lo mismo.
> por eso no se quemo.
> seria distinto si le piden cc y el le manda alterna.



si tienes razon no pense en eso...(que despieste :S) 

y aparte de mandarle esa tension asegurate k la fuente da tranquilamente la corriente que necesita que si es mas pequeña y le metes caña iria siempre a tope y entonces si que es la fuente la que es perjudicada...

Saludos


----------



## cazorla2323 (Abr 25, 2007)

ah ok, lo de la tensón e intensidad, si eso si que lo tuve en cuenta, por eso comentaba que eran ambas fuentes de 12V y en cuanto a la intensidad ambas fuentes también son iguales, ambas aportan 500mA, 

pero una cosa que si que tengo duda es la polaridad, porque en el pedal al especificar CA es normal que no diga nada de + al centro o viceversa, y yo lo que estoy haciendo es meterle el positivo al centro y la masa en el lateral, y asi es como lo he probado durante media hora aprox, tambien he probado a ponerle el positivo en el lateral y el negativo en el centro y se enciende, aunque de esta forma lo he tenido 5 sg aprox, ya que como con el positivo en el centro lo he tenido media hora y no ha pasado nada, me convence mas que el positivo sea en el centro

 en cuanto si se escucha bien o no, se escucha perfectamente, vamos funciona sin problemas, sin hacer ningun ruido extraño, y todos los efectos suenan bien, ademas, he estado tocando como digo una media hora para probarlo bien, y sin problemas, el pedal funciona a la perfección y la fuente en ese tiempo que ha estado funcionando estaba fria, vamos ni si quiera se ha calentado una chispa cuando he terminado de tocar, y ya digo con el positivo en el centro de la clavija

en cuanto al tema principal, ahora ya entiendo Jona, te refieres a que como el pedal se supone que lleva dentro un rectificador de CA a CC, lo que estoy haciendo es pasar por 2 rectificadores no? osea, el rectificador de la fuenta + el rectificador del pedal no? en cuanto a esto, ya por curiosidad, me gustaria saber que efectos se producen, al pasar una corriente alterna por 2 rectificadores (1 el de la fuente y otro el del pedal? es decir, del primer rectificador ya sale continua y al volver a pasar de nuevo por otro rectificador esa corriente continua, ocurre algo especial, o simplemente el segundo rectificador no se entera de nada y deja pasar la corriente continua de la fuente sin más, de ahi que me funcione sin problemas,

Y ahora que me has comentao lo de que pasa por dos rectificadores, la verdad es una pedalera digital, y por lo tanto no creo que funcione con alterna no? no habia caido antes, me extrañaba que fuera con alterna sin más, pero ahora al comentarme esto, si que pienso que la pedalera debe funcionar con continua y es logico que el propio pedal lleve su puente rectificador, lo que no se es porque lo hacen asi, es decir, que ya traiga su propio rectificador, será por algo en especial? 

Memphis: *estas seguro que el pedal no es de cc?*

si por supuesto, el tema es que la fuente que trae la pedalera de fabrica la tengo y pone CA y en la pedalera igual, ademas estas pedaleras de efectos de Boss, sea el modelo que sea, traen fuente de alterna y no de continua, ya que tengo otro pedal Boss y la fuente es de CA,  

pero como la que traia la pedalera en cuestión dejó de funcionar sin más hace tiempo y tenia hay el pedal parado pq necesitaba comprarle la fuente de CA,  el otro dia me dió por hacer la prueba haber si funcionaba con una fuente de CC.

Bueno gracias de nuevo a ambos!!

un saludo!!


----------



## mcrven (Abr 25, 2007)

Hola a todos los del hilo.

Les aclaro algo ya que veo que algunos están muy sorprendidos. Cuando un equipo pide CA, en general, es por qué adentro tiene un circuito rectificador y filtro - como apuntó jona. El rectificador interno, generalmente, es un puente de diodos y esta configuración se utiliza en todos los aparatos telefónicos para evitar que se deba estar atentos a la polaridad cuando se va a conectar un teléfono a la línea. A través de las líneas telefónicas, circulan distintos tipos de tensiones y niveles: AC y DC viene juntas.

No se sugiere que se haga lo que está haciendo cazorla2323 (sortario el hombre), por qué no se conoce a ciencia cierta lo que hay en el equipo que se va a conectar y no siempre el rectificador es un puente pero, una vez establecido eso y solo para ese aparato, el asunto será válido.

*NO TIENE IMPORTANCIA EL ASUNTO DE LA POLARIDAD.* (En esos casos)

El puente diodos se encargará de poner el positivo y el negativo en su lugar correspondiente.

Les recuerdo también que por efecto de los diodos del puente, se pierden aprox. 1,5 V y que, en algunos casos, se deben adicionar a la fuente.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## cazorla2323 (Abr 25, 2007)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos los del hilo.
> 
> Les aclaro algo ya que veo que algunos están muy sorprendidos. Cuando un equipo pide CA, en general, es por qué adentro tiene un circuito rectificador y filtro - como apuntó jona. El rectificador interno, generalmente, es un puente de diodos y esta configuración se utiliza en todos los aparatos telefónicos para evitar que se deba estar atentos a la polaridad cuando se va a conectar un teléfono a la línea. A través de las líneas telefónicas, circulan distintos tipos de tensiones y niveles: AC y DC viene juntas.
> 
> ...



bueno lo de sortario porque lo dices??, esto no lo he hecho a tientas, haber si se estropeaba o no, no hombre...,  sabia que otro chaval lo habia hecho y le funcionaba bien con el mismo pedal,  

de ahi que lo probará solo unos instantes y ver que se encendia, pero como no soy un entendido en el tema, gracias a que he preguntado en este foro, muy amablemente me han informaciónrmado, y ha sido cuando todo me ha encajado, de que traen su propio rectificador, por eso he estado probando sobre media hora, 

pero queria saber que efectos pasan, y ahora ya me los ha aclarado tu, me refiero en cuanto a la polaridad, segun comentas, el mismo puente pone el positivo y negativo en su lugar.

gracias.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 25, 2007)

Bién cazorla 2323, lo de sortario era por creer que había sido tu idea original. Que te habías lanzado a la aventura.

Por lo demás, los que andamos en esto, es en parte por ayudar y por otra es por qué, el que más aprende en clase es el maestro.

Se aprende mucho aquí y hay mucho que aprender todavía.

Saludos: mcrven


----------

